# clear light house bottle



## nikal (Aug 22, 2010)

dont have picture of bottle yet discripions is it is a clear cork bottle shaped like a lighthouse. Embossed at the bottom is Patent 7 design 85. My dad found it on the family farm just been wondering about it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2010)

It was vinegar, if it is what I think it is..


----------



## nikal (Aug 22, 2010)

yup looks like that lol any idea how much these r worth or if they r a good find?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2010)

I think it's a good one.. if yours is a corker, it's older than the one in the pic, but I don't know if that makes it more valuable...


----------



## nikal (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks []


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks from me too, Cyberdigger. 
 I had no idea the White House lighthouses had been reproduced...[]


----------



## herenthere (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, here's the bottle you mention. It's referenced in "American Historical Glass" Lindsey, pg. 27. 73/8" tall.


----------



## RNorwood (Mar 12, 2020)

herenthere said:


> Hi, here's the bottle you mention. It's referenced in "American Historical Glass" Lindsey, pg. 27. 73/8" tall.


Hi, I know I am going way back in the postings here, do you have any idea what this bottle may be worth? I have one just like it and can find no other information. Your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------

